# Referendum costituzionale 2016: vince il No. Renzi si dimette.



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il referendum costituzionale 2016 si è concluso con la vittoria con uno scarto, al momento, di quasi 20 punti (60% a 40%). 

Il premier Matteo Renzi si è preso tutte le responsabilità della sconfitta annunciando di aver perso ed ha annunciato le dimissioni da capo del governo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2016)

bene, adesso vediamo che faranno i fenomeni che votano sempre contro...
se lo faranno mettere in quel posto da Silvio per l'ennesima volta?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il referendum costituzionale 2016 si è concluso con la vittoria con uno scarto, al momento, di quasi 20 punti (60% a 40%).
> 
> Il premier Matteo Renzi si è preso tutte le responsabilità della sconfitta annunciando di aver perso ed ha annunciato le dimissioni da capo del governo.



decisione corretta, per una volta. E' stato coerente con quanto detto mesi fa, gli va dato atto.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Via dalle palle! Speriamo che si ritorni al voto e non ci sia un simil-Monti.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il referendum costituzionale 2016 si è concluso con la vittoria con uno scarto, al momento, di quasi 20 punti (60% a 40%).
> 
> Il premier Matteo Renzi si è preso tutte le responsabilità della sconfitta annunciando di aver perso ed ha annunciato le dimissioni da capo del governo.



Possiamo festeggiare! Stappo lo spumante


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

ALMENO in questo è stato coerente. Almeno in questo...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

L'ho sentito. E' stato un bel commiato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Via via sciagura !!!! 

Ha mantenuto 1 promessa , quella di dare le dimissioni .

A casa , A CASA .


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Via via sciagura !!!!
> 
> Ha mantenuto 1 promessa , quella di dare le dimissioni .
> 
> A casa , A CASA .



lollo non sono renziano, anzi, però se si pensa che i 5 stelle siano il salvagente di questa nazione secondo me facciamo un altro errore.


----------



## Tobi (5 Dicembre 2016)

comunque non è detto che mattarella lo faccia dimettere


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lollo non sono renziano, anzi, però se si pensa che i 5 stelle siano il salvagente di questa nazione secondo me facciamo un altro errore.



BIsogna uscire dalla logica partitica la misura è colma . Le leggi vanno fatte per il bene collettivo non per far i piaceri alle banche .
Per me può vincere anche paperino basta che si lavori per il POPOLO .


----------



## Brain84 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Francamente ora sono molto preoccupato.
Verrà eletto un nuovo governo tecnico, il voto sarà quasi inevitabile con i soliti soldi buttati al vento.
Spero vivamente che quelli che stavano sempre contro Renzi, non debbano pentirsi, altrimenti ci meritiamo un Berlusconi bis e zitti tutti (tranne chi ha votato SI).

Io ero un simpatizzante del M5S, ora lo sono molto ma molto meno, si sta dimostrando uno dei tanti partiti presenti tra piccole/grosse magagne e populismo a piene mani, e non più come un movimento di rottura.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Francamente ora sono molto preoccupato.
> Verrà eletto un nuovo governo tecnico, il voto sarà quasi inevitabile con i soliti soldi buttati al vento.
> Spero vivamente che quelli che stavano sempre contro Renzi, non debbano pentirsi, altrimenti ci meritiamo un Berlusconi bis e zitti tutti (tranne chi ha votato SI).
> 
> Io ero un simpatizzante del M5S, ora lo sono molto ma molto meno, si sta dimostrando uno dei tanti partiti presenti tra piccole/grosse magagne e populismo a piene mani, e non più come un movimento di rottura.



purtroppo hai ragione, in ogni caso Berlusconi non ha nemmeno il 15%, non è lui il problema. A sto giro salgono i 5 stelle, ma ripeto non sono affatto fiducioso...


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ad oggi non ci sono grandi alternative. Ma diciamolo: peggio di uno schiavo dei poteri forti, delle banche, di uno che ci sta riducendo alla fame e riempiendo di clandestini, è difficile trovare.


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ci sarà un governo di transizione, spero che si faccia una nuova legge elettorale poi vediamo cosa ci sarà, i 5 stelle (ce ne scampi), salvini (anche peggio), il problema è che non c'è un'alternativa reale. La lega nord non vincerà mai le elezioni, il problema che chiunque diceva no, non ha mai proposto una qualsiasi proposta di legislazione per ripartire.


----------



## James Watson (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sono proprio curioso di sapere chiunque andrà al governo adesso come e cosa farà, qualunque cosa abbia in mente di fare, con questo parlamento e questa legge elettorale. Auguri a noi (italiani), perché ne abbiamo veramente bisogno.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2016)

E' stato un governo sbagliato nato nel momento sbagliato con le modalità sbagliate. Mi spiace per lui, ma la scelta di prendersi Palazzo Chigi al posto di Letta due anni fa è stata un vero e proprio suicidio politico.


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2016)

Non so voi, ma sentendo le parole dei grillini in conferenza stampa mi sto quasi pentendo di aver votato NO.


----------



## Marilson (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> BIsogna uscire dalla logica partitica la misura è colma . Le leggi vanno fatte per il bene collettivo non per far i piaceri alle banche .
> Per me può vincere anche paperino basta che si lavori per il POPOLO .



se le leggi vanno fatte per il bene collettivo, perche' volete abolire la ricerca animale?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se le leggi vanno fatte per il bene collettivo, perche' volete abolire la ricerca animale?



fosse solo questo...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Dicembre 2016)

Se si andrà a votare vincerà facile renzie, anche perché di alternative non ce ne sono...

Ma almeno si è evitata una riforma orripilante, scritta da una massa di incompetenti...


----------



## Marilson (5 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fosse solo questo...



per me invece e' importante. Ho passato 1/3 della mia vita sui libri e vedere sciampiste, cassiere, bidelli diventare parlamentari e presentare disegni di legge aberranti su tematiche tecniche-scientifiche vale piu di qualsiasi altra cosa


----------



## James Watson (5 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma sentendo le parole dei grillini in conferenza stampa mi sto quasi pentendo di aver votato NO.



Errare è umano, basta ricordarsi di non perseverare..


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2016)

Forse è la fine della versione italiana di Soros, cioè Napolitano (entrambi tra l'altro hanno iniziato fiancheggiando i nazisti). Io Renzi lo avevo votato alle primarie quando prometteva la rottamazione e invece è andato su mettendoci la faccia per far in modo che venissero applicate le riforme di Napolitano che vanno contro qualsiasi riforma: persino in Francia si decentra, non vedo perché accentrare in Italia. Ormai Gelli è morto, Berlusconi ha perso interesse e Napolitano è vecchio e sconfitto quindi l'ultimo tassello del piano di Rinascita Democratica non verrà messo, anzi si potrà iniziare ad andare in direzione opposta. Non sarebbe male avere province più forti ed abolire le prefetture ad esempio.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Errare è umano, basta ricordarsi di non perseverare..



D'accordissimo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sto godendo pesantemente. I giornali sdraiati inginocchiati sul Sì ei renzie friggono.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Dicembre 2016)

È una notte che si può considerare storica. In periodi berlusconiani sarebbe bastata un'ospitata da Vespa per ottenere flotte di sì. Il 60% anche se somma di vari partiti (per così dire) per me è tanto. La gente in Italia non ha lasciato che sia lo zapping in tv a decidere per loro. Dito medio all aver divulgato una riforma come una televendita di mastrota. Al terrorismo mediatico vigliacco. Alle promesse di regalini.


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Si ok ma ora io voglio il mio reddito di cittadinanza (voglio 800€ al mese subito), non voglio immigrati in giro per la strada, i parlamentari devono guadagnare 1300€ al mese (lordi), voglio la lira, voglio il +10% del Pil, voglio il posto indeterminato per tutti e senza licenziamenti, voglio subito la legge elettorale della madonna. Voglio vedere come faranno.

Ragazzi per favore, riflettete un momento seriamente, come si pensa di poter fare tutto quello che dicono senza avere soldi. Guardate che se le cosidette banche falliscono, fallite voi, falliscono le imprese. Too big to fail, non vale solo per gli stati, ma poi avessero proposto un'alternativa per ogni punto delle leggi fatte dall'attuale governo. Cerchiamo di capire, cosa vuole oggi il paese?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Mi aspettavo la vittoria del no, ma con percentuale minore. Renzi è stato coerente... adesso come al solito il problema sarà vedere chi sa dire solo NO cosa sarà in grado di proporre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se le leggi vanno fatte per il bene collettivo, perche' volete abolire la ricerca animale?



Magari perchè alcuni cittadini culturalmente più evoluti nel bene collettivo inseriscono qualsiasi creatura senziente, non solo gli umani...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (5 Dicembre 2016)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Si ok ma ora io voglio il mio reddito di cittadinanza (voglio 800€ al mese subito), non voglio immigrati in giro per la strada, i parlamentari devono guadagnare 1300€ al mese (lordi), voglio la lira, voglio il +10% del Pil, voglio il posto indeterminato per tutti e senza licenziamenti, voglio subito la legge elettorale della madonna. Voglio vedere come faranno.
> 
> 
> Ragazzi per favore, riflettete un momento seriamente, come si pensa di poter fare tutto quello che dicono senza avere soldi. Guardate che se le cosidette banche falliscono, fallite voi, falliscono le imprese. Too big to fail, non vale solo per gli stati, ma poi avessero proposto un'alternativa per ogni punto delle leggi fatte dall'attuale governo. Cerchiamo di capire, cosa vuole oggi il paese?



L amara realtà per certi versi...vedremo se esistono queste alternative che nessuno ha mai realmente proposto. Sono anni che in Italia si presentano i problemi, ma non le soluzioni. Comunque c era da aspettarselo era un cambiamento troppo drastico che il popolo italiano, dimostrato storicamente, difficilmente digerisce. Ovviamente Renzi ha sbagliato tutto ciò che poteva sbagliare con la sua propaganda, però apprezzabile la sua coerenza, davvero. E lo dico da non estimatore della sua linea politica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2016)

Io non ho votato, non volevo dare nessun appoggio a un governo vergognoso sotto tanti punti di vista come quello Renzi,
d'altro canto credo che anche una modifica imperfetta come quella che proponeva sarebbe stata un bel passo in avanti rispetto al vuoto governativo attuale.
Mah, ora vediamo che succede...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (5 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non ho votato, non volevo dare nessun appoggio a un governo vergognoso sotto tanti punti di vista come quello Renzi,
> d'altro canto credo che anche una modifica imperfetta come quella che proponeva sarebbe stata un bel passo in avanti rispetto al vuoto governativo attuale.
> Mah, ora vediamo che succede...



Per una volta si poteva andare oltre e pensare alle possibili modifiche costituzionali (necessarie!!) rispetto all interesse di metterla in quel posto al solito Presidente del Consiglio che sale al governo e sta sulle scatole a tutti  
Tu mi dirai che noi non L abbiamo votato, ma sarebbe veramente divertente vederlo ricandidarsi e vincere con la votazione del popolo, soprattutto perché non é uno scenario così irreale, date le vergognose alternative.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Adesso ci sarà un governo tecnico col compito di fare una riforma elettorale, per poi andare a votare. Diciamo che se tutto va bene il paese è bloccato per un anno. Almeno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Per una volta si poteva andare oltre e pensare alle possibili modifiche costituzionali (necessarie!!) rispetto all interesse di metterla in quel posto al solito Presidente del Consiglio che sale al governo e sta sulle scatole a tutti
> Tu mi dirai che noi non L abbiamo votato, ma sarebbe veramente divertente vederlo ricandidarsi e vincere con la votazione del popolo, soprattutto perché non é uno scenario così irreale, date le vergognose alternative.



Le alternative credo vi siano sempre,
ora senza dibbi tocca al M5S, almeno questo indicherebbe la logica democratica, dopo che CD e CS hanno miseramente fallito,
vediamo...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (5 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le alternative credo vi siano sempre,
> ora senza dibbi tocca al M5S, almeno questo indicherebbe la logica democratica, dopo che CD e CS hanno miseramente fallito,
> vediamo...



Pensi davvero che il M5S sia un alternativa? Con tutto il rispetto per te e la tua visione, mi sembrano tanto fumo e poco arrosto, oltre che classici. Il loro movimento si fonda sulla critica al potere, se salgono al potere che succede? Non hanno mai proposto nulla per risolvere i problemi, nulla...ma questo dimostra che sono coerenti con le ideologie del loro leader.
Spero tu abbia ragione a riporci speranze, altrimenti saremo in molti a dovercene scappare dall Italia, dato che a 24 anni non voglio quasi più rimanere in un paese che parla tanto e fa poco e questo riguarda il lavoro che ogni giorno, in Italia, ti fa capire e ti insegna robe nuove e assurde, dove la crescita individuale e collettiva é prossima allo zero. Un luogo di lamentele del cittadino che non fa nemmeno niente per provare a migliorare. Scusate ho divagato, comunque tifoso evorutto spero le tue speranze siano davvero esaudite.
Io so perché molta gente ha votato no...e purtroppo la riforma centra ben poco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Pensi davvero che il M5S sia un alternativa? Con tutto il rispetto per te e la tua visione, mi sembrano tanto fumo e poco arrosto, oltre che classici. Il loro movimento si fonda sulla critica al potere, se salgono al potere che succede? Non hanno mai proposto nulla per risolvere i problemi, nulla...ma questo dimostra che sono coerenti con le ideologie del loro leader.
> Spero tu abbia ragione a riporci speranze, altrimenti saremo in molti a dovercene scappare dall Italia, dato che a 24 anni non voglio quasi più rimanere in un paese che parla tanto e fa poco e questo riguarda il lavoro che ogni giorno, in Italia, ti fa capire e ti insegna robe nuove e assurde, dove la crescita individuale e collettiva é prossima allo zero. Un luogo di lamentele del cittadino che non fa nemmeno niente per provare a migliorare. Scusate ho divagato, comunque tifoso evorutto spero le tue speranze siano davvero esaudite.
> Io so perché molta gente ha votato no...e purtroppo la riforma centra ben poco.



Sicuro non si può dare di nuovo l'Italia in mano a PD o FI o alle loro schiere di partiti civetta, pertanto l'unica scielta razzionale è il M5S,
poi vedremo se faranno danni come gli altri due poli, starei invece molto tranquillo sul fare peggio, quello decisamente è impossibile,
il solo pensarlo vuol dire avere le classiche fette di salame davanti gli occhi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Magari perchè alcuni cittadini culturalmente più evoluti nel bene collettivo inseriscono qualsiasi creatura senziente, non solo gli umani...



Perfetto, condivido al 100%


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuro non si può dare di nuovo l'Italia in mano a PD o FI o alle loro schiere di partiti civetta, pertanto l'unica scielta razzionale è il M5S,
> poi vedremo se faranno danni come gli altri due poli, starei invece molto tranquillo sul fare peggio, quello decisamente è impossibile,
> il solo pensarlo vuol dire avere le classiche fette di salame davanti gli occhi.



Con tutto il rispetto, ma non trovo proprio nulla di razionale ad affidarsi ai 5 Stelle, Dibba e gli altri suoi biechi personaggi. E lo dico da votante convinto del NO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Per una volta si poteva andare oltre e pensare alle possibili modifiche costituzionali (necessarie!!) rispetto all interesse di metterla in quel posto al solito Presidente del Consiglio che sale al governo e sta sulle scatole a tutti
> Tu mi dirai che noi non L abbiamo votato, ma sarebbe veramente divertente vederlo ricandidarsi e vincere con la votazione del popolo, soprattutto perché non é uno scenario così irreale, date le vergognose alternative.



Renzi stesso ha dimostrato che la sua riforma costituzionale era inutile (lasciando perdere che era scritta coi piedi da degli analfabeti politici)..
Poco più di 1000 giorni di governo ha fatto molte (pessime) riforme e leggi compresa quella riforma della costituzione che prevede un iter ancora più complesso delle normali leggi: in pratica ha dimostrato che non è vero che in italia non si può governare e che il parlamento va abolito (come contava di fare con la sua riforma), adesso sta agli italiani smetterla di inseguire le chimere e esprimersi in modo chiaro, dicendo per una volta non solo cosa non vogliono ma anche cosa vogliono.

A mio avviso è inutile perdere ora un anno con governi che avrebbero come unico scopo scrivere una legge elettorale anti 5 Stelle..

Si voti con quello che c'è e chi si candida capisca che è ora che anche in italia si governi per il popolo e non per i poteri forti lontani dalle persone


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

*Mi limiterò a scrivere questo unico post . *

Il risultato di ieri conferma che la marea sta arrivando , la gente non si fa più abbindolare dalle TV , RADIO e giornali palesemente asserviti al potere radical chic . 

Lo scrissi anni fa , il virus è stato iniettato e piano piano sta prendendo forza dentro al corpo morente dello stato italiano . 
Fatevene una ragione , *è SOLO UNA QUESTIONE DI TEMPO *ma prima o poi il cittadino tornerà nelle istituzioni .. donerà 5 anni della propria vita per il bene collettivo e poi tornerà a fare una vita normale .

Ripeto , mettetevi l'anima il pace.. l'uomo solo al comando di un partito politico non esiste più , esiste una nuova primavera politica che sta arrivando fatta di PERSONE normali che remano tutti verso questa direzione , che restituiscono 3/4 di stipendio e che non rubano ma partecipano alla vita politica per senso civico .

Se sei ONESTO , fai il tuo lavoro prima o poi paga .. si , il movimento ha sbagliato , sbaglia e sbaglierà *ma sempre in buona fede .*
La gente l'ha capito e sta premiando dei ragazzi con in testa un'idea... rivoluzionaria , pazza e forse utopica .

Il movimento è solo un tassello di questa rivoluzione culturale , partirà dall italia come sempre è successo nella storia .. la nostra patria sarà ancora una volta la culla di una RIVOLUZIONE .. poi la marea passerà in tutto il mondo ...

passerà anche il movimento perchè da qui a 20anni la politica prenderà una forma diversa , una forma che oggi noi facciamo anche fatica a idealizzare ... bisogna sognare un posto migliore , fatto di persone migliori e che siano ONESTI .

Scusate se solo stato prolisso ma per me questa vittoria e calcio nel sedere a Renzi non è una vittoria , sono stati altri 3 anni buttati nel cesso e sacrificati sull altare della malapolitica .

Saluto a tutti e a riveder le stelle.. manca poco fratelli .


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Mi limiterò a scrivere questo unico post . *
> 
> Il risultato di ieri conferma che la marea sta arrivando , la gente non si fa più abbindolare dalle TV , RADIO e giornali palesemente asserviti al potere radical chic .
> 
> ...


No, la gente oggi si fa solo abbindolare da Piero Pelù e dai deliri sulle matite cancellabili. Molto meglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No, la gente oggi si fa solo abbindolare da Piero Pelù e dai deliri sulle matite cancellabili. Molto meglio



No Preb , dai .. parliamo di cose serie .


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Preb , dai .. parliamo di cose serie .


Lollo, per me questa è una cosa seria.
Partiamo dal fatto che ho votato no, quindi non parlo per rabbia.
Oggi la moltissima gente ha la tendenza a informarsi sì in modo alternativo, ma continua a farlo senza approfondire, senza verificare, prendendo tutto per buono. Ieri la bocca della verità era il conduttore del TG1, oggi sono un post su Facebook o su un sito qualunque.
Cambiano i mezzi, ma non la sostanza.
A me non interessa chi governerà, voglio solo il meglio per la mia Italia. E per questo, spero che sempre più persone impareranno a essere critiche a 360°. Ma tutto questo può succedere solo con una rivoluzione culturale, a partire dalle scuole e dai bambini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Preb , dai .. parliamo di cose serie .



Parliamo di cose serie, concordo:
Non condivido tutto questo ottimismo e ti spiego perché.

Temevo la vittoria del SI, ma devo dire più che altro da un punto di vista scaramantico..
Che Renzie abbia messo in gioco tutte le carte che aveva era palese, che i soliti organi di stampa del governo abbiano fatto tutto il possibile anche, che si siano arruolati vip e vippetti cercando di abbindolare la massa l'abbiamo visto tutti, che i poteri froti remassero tutti pro riforma preannunciando cataclismi è vero, ma....

Ma siamo onesti, qui era un Renzi contro TUTTI

Perfino una fetta consistente del suo partito gli ha votato contro, e tutto il resto del parlamento compresi i sindacati..

Quindi a me avrebbe francamente sconvolto di più la vittoria del SI, considerando il contesto anche internazionale (l'onda lunga di brexit e trump)

Le dimissioni dovute di Renzi aprono a molti scenari, ma non sono certo che oggi se si va a votare per le politiche il M5S vinca.

In ogni caso urge votazione per un governo politico del popolo, basta inciuci di palazzo che hanno solo l'obbiettivo di non far vincere i 5S, devono decidere gli italiani, nel bene o nel male


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma non trovo proprio nulla di razionale ad affidarsi ai 5 Stelle, Dibba e gli altri suoi biechi personaggi. E lo dico da votante convinto del NO.



Non offenderti non è un attacco particolare nei tuoi confronti, ma è evidente che l'Italia si trova nelle attuali tragiche condizioni perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini la pensa superficialmente come te, ignorando oltretutto il cardine fondamentale di una repubblica, l'alternanza democratica, cioè quando una forza di governo per varie ragioni non si rivela adeguata alla conduzione del paese deve essere democraticamente sostituita dal volere popolare, questo anche per permettergli di meditare sui propri errori e prepararsi al ritorno al governo con idee e energie più consone.
Insomma il governo M5S oltre a essere una necessità per l'Italia, darebbe anche modo ai due poli tradizionali di riflettere e prepararsi democraticamente a rimeritarsi il governo della nazione, ovviamente dopo una bella pulizia interna.
Nella politica, tra l'altro solo in Italia, si scorda spesso che (come le squadre nel calcio se vogliamo) un partito non appartiene mai a un singolo ma a tutti quelli che ne condividono gli ideali...
Insomma basta con il PD di Renzi, FI di Berlusconi, la lega di Salvini, ecc. ecc


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lollo, per me questa è una cosa seria.
> A me non interessa chi governerà, voglio solo il meglio per la mia Italia. E per questo, spero che sempre più persone impareranno a essere critiche a 360°. Ma tutto questo può succedere solo con una rivoluzione culturale, a partire dalle scuole e dai bambini.



Amen fratello , con me sfondi una porta aperta.

Dico sempre che se l'attenzione che la stampa sta avendo a Roma sul Movimento per ogni sasso fuori posizione fosse stata applicata negli ultimi 30 anni a tutti i governi oggi saremmo la prima forza economica mondiale .

Ben venga l'attenzione , penso come te che occorra intervenire in una rivoluzione culturale che se mi permetti il M5S ha iniziato .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non offenderti non è un attacco particolare nei tuoi confronti, ma è evidente che l'Italia si trova nelle attuali tragiche condizioni perchè la stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini la pensa superficialmente come te, ignorando oltretutto il cardine fondamentale di una repubblica, l'alternanza democratica, cioè quando una forza di governo per varie ragioni non si rivela adeguata alla conduzione del paese deve essere democraticamente sostituita dal volere popolare, questo anche per permettergli di meditare sui propri errori e prepararsi al ritorno al governo con idee e energie più consone.
> Insomma il governo M5S oltre a essere una necessità per l'Italia, darebbe anche modo ai due poli tradizionali di riflettere e prepararsi democraticamente a rimeritarsi il governo della nazione, ovviamente dopo una bella pulizia interna.
> Nella politica, tra l'altro solo in Italia, si scorda spesso che (come le squadre nel calcio se vogliamo) un partito non appartiene mai a un singolo ma a tutti quelli che ne condividono gli ideali...
> Insomma basta con il PD di Renzi, FI di Berlusconi, la lega di Salvini, ecc. ecc



Esatto la politica deve tornare alla collettività , se tutti i partiti facessero regolamenti interni come il Movimento nel giro di 5 anni avremmo tutti una scenario politico diverso . 

Ma i vecchi parrucconi sono pronti a lasciare la cadrega ?


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Dicembre 2016)

secondo voi adesso si andrà a votare?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo voi adesso si andrà a votare?



Quasi tutti vogliono il voto, ma passerà comunque parecchio. Non c'è neanche una legge elettorale valida al momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il cambio generazionale è già in atto ,basta aprire gli occhi :


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo voi adesso si andrà a votare?



No. Ci sarà un governo che mette d'accordo PD, FI e centristi fino al 2018, con il compito di fare:

-le due finanziarie che mancano
-la legge elettorale, possibilmente uguale per Camera e Senato, che impedisca a M5S di poter arrivare al governo; quindi un proporzionale o al massimo un maggioritario senza (o con un piccolo) premio di maggioranza.

In altre parole, il sistema si blinderà. Poi alle Politiche del 2018 si vedrà.

PS: credo che Renzi non lo vedremo più. Non è abituato a trattare con gli altri e nel suo partito da oggi negheranno tutti di essere mai stati renziani.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quasi tutti vogliono il voto, ma passerà comunque parecchio. Non c'è neanche una legge elettorale valida al momento.



In realtà c'è, anzi ci sono: il Consultellum per il Senato e l'Italicum per come sarà modificato dalla Corte Costituzionale a gennaio, e questo è legittimo. Il problema è che non è opportuno perché potrebbe produrre due maggioranze diverse e paralizzare il Parlamento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Quasi tutti vogliono il voto*, ma passerà comunque parecchio. Non c'è neanche una legge elettorale valida al momento.



a me sembra che solo Lega, M5S e FDI lo vogliano


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il cambio generazionale è già in atto ,basta aprire gli occhi :



Questi dati da dove emergono?
Fossero veri hai voglia a dire che sta riforma era tra chi chiedeva un cambiamento e chi voleva mantenere lo status quo....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi dati da dove emergono?
> Fossero veri hai voglia a dire che sta riforma era tra chi chiedeva un cambiamento e chi voleva mantenere lo status quo....



SkyTG24


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SkyTG24



quindi abbiamo un renzi sfiduciato dagli under 55..proprio quella che avrebbe dovuto essere la sua "base elettorale" dato che si presentava come il nuovo che doveva rottamare la vecchia politica..


----------



## Eziomare (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di cose serie, concordo:
> Non condivido tutto questo ottimismo e ti spiego perché.
> 
> Temevo la vittoria del SI, ma devo dire più che altro da un punto di vista scaramantico..
> ...


Mi stupisce un po' come non si evidenzi il fatto (a prescindere dall'esito del referendum) che sostanzialmente la partita si e' giocata tra Renzi (solo) e tutto il resto delle formazioni politiche.
Cioe', questo se si ricandida le stravince le elezioni, altro che M5S, la sua facciona vale il 40% circa dei consensi.
Da cosa deriva l'ottimismo dei pentastellati (che intimamente auspicherei pure al governo)?


----------



## beleno (5 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lollo, per me questa è una cosa seria.
> Partiamo dal fatto che ho votato no, quindi non parlo per rabbia.
> *Oggi la moltissima gente ha la tendenza a informarsi sì in modo alternativo, ma continua a farlo senza approfondire, senza verificare, prendendo tutto per buono. Ieri la bocca della verità era il conduttore del TG1, oggi sono un post su Facebook o su un sito qualunque.*
> Cambiano i mezzi, ma non la sostanza.
> A me non interessa chi governerà, voglio solo il meglio per la mia Italia. E per questo, spero che sempre più persone impareranno a essere critiche a 360°. Ma tutto questo può succedere solo con una rivoluzione culturale, a partire dalle scuole e dai bambini.



Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce un po' come non si evidenzi il fatto (a prescindere dall'esito del referendum) che sostanzialmente la partita si e' giocata tra Renzi (solo) e tutto il resto delle formazioni politiche.
> Cioe', questo se si ricandida le stravince le elezioni, altro che M5S, la sua facciona vale il 40% circa dei consensi.
> Da cosa deriva l'ottimismo dei pentastellati (che intimamente auspicherei pure al governo)?



è quello che ho scritto io mi pare..Comunque ieri sera i sondaggi dicevano che hanno votato per il SI anche buone percentuali (fino al 20-23%) di altri partiti politici..insomma gente che ha detto che alle politiche voterebbe altro ma che qui ha votato SI. Facendo tutte le varie somme del caso "pare" che il PD viaggi sempre sul 30%, non di più

Fare previsioni oggi su chi vincerebbe delle elezioni a Maggio è francamente impossibile..


----------



## Eziomare (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è quello che ho scritto io mi pare..Comunque ieri sera i sondaggi dicevano che hanno votato per il SI anche buone percentuali (fino al 20-23%) di altri partiti politici..insomma gente che ha detto che alle politiche voterebbe altro ma che qui ha votato SI. Facendo tutte le varie somme del caso "pare" che il PD viaggi sempre sul 30%, non di più
> 
> Fare previsioni oggi su chi vincerebbe delle elezioni a Maggio è francamente impossibile..



Volevo corroborare il tuo intervento...
In ogni caso, per me Renzi ad oggi elettoralmente non ha competitori, se si candidasse temo che vincerebbe per distacco.
Peraltro il movimento (l'avversario numericamente piu' prestante) secondo il mio modesto parere non ha un candidato premier effettivamente definibile tale (Di Maio non puo' esserlo, non possiede ne' il carattere ne' lo spessore culturale...).
Se Morra avesse un carattere un po' piu' coriaceo indicherei lui...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Volevo corroborare il tuo intervento...
> In ogni caso, per me Renzi ad oggi elettoralmente non ha competitori, se si candidasse temo che vincerebbe per distacco.
> Peraltro il movimento (l'avversario numericamente piu' prestante) secondo il mio modesto parere non ha un candidato premier effettivamente definibile tale (Di Maio non puo' esserlo, non possiede ne' il carattere ne' lo spessore culturale...).
> Se Morra avesse un carattere un po' piu' coriaceo indicherei lui...



Io credo che Di Maio sia per forza di cose il candidato premier per i 5S, sicuramente si andrà alla consultazione on line e li emergerà chiaramente il suo nome (non fosse altro perché è stato il più in vista con Dibattista che però si è già chiamato fuori).

Renzi non ha tanto il problema di raccogliere i consensi (sicuramente il PD con Renzi lo vedrei favorito alle elezioni, salvo in un ballottaggio col M5S), ma con chi raccoglierli..se non cambia registro credo adesso dal PD lo cacceranno in qualche modo, e se facesse un nuovo partito suo (cosa che io ritengo molto facile) non andrebbe oltre un 15%-20% su scala nazionale


----------



## Aragorn (5 Dicembre 2016)

Adesso si prospettano tempi ancora più bui e caotici. L'unica cosa che auspico nell'immediato è la scissione tra il PD renziano e la minoranza dem, ma so già che resterà solo una vana speranza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo voi adesso si andrà a votare?



Ci vuole una legge elettorale, altrimenti siamo da punto a capo. Il punto è che ora questa benedetta legge di dovrebbe fare in poco tempo e andare a votare subito, ma purtroppo non succederà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Prime indiscrezioni parlano di un Mattarella intenzionato a varare un governo di scopo o che porti a termine la legislatura (per permettere a molti ubbidienti di arrivare alla pensione) 
I nomi che si fanno sono quelli di Padoan, Del Rio o Prodi 

Come prevedibile sarà molto dura per il popolo italiano poter votare un nuovo parlamento e si va verso il quarto governo senza consenso elettorale


----------



## Morghot (5 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo voi adesso si andrà a votare?



Quasi impossibile... nuovo governo tecnico e via  .

No dai per me il pd sceglierà qualcuno da mettere al posto di renzi e si continuerà così a vivacchiare per un annetto.

Se oggi si va a votare per me il più dei voti gli prende a mani basse il mv5 però non una maggioranza netta e anche cercando di pensare al futuro io onestamente oltre al mv5 continuo a vedere ben poco ora come ora... renzi era l'unico leader accorpa voti rimasto. 

Completamente daccordo con il pensiero di prebozzio e il timore di un futuro 5stelle, dovrebbero stroncare subito le innumerevoli sterili polemiche che creano gran parte (ahimè) dei loro elettori invece le assecondano o fanno finta di niente, è questo che mi fa paura... ancor di più il fatto che ci credano anche davvero a certe cose (vedi grillo in primis)


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prime indiscrezioni parlano di un Mattarella intenzionato a varare un governo di scopo o che porti a termine la legislatura (per permettere a molti ubbidienti di arrivare alla pensione)
> I nomi che si fanno sono quelli di Padoan, Del Rio o Prodi
> 
> Come prevedibile sarà molto dura per il popolo italiano poter votare un nuovo parlamento e si va verso il quarto governo senza consenso elettorale



Nomi terrificanti. In particolare quello della mortadella che, come avevo profetizzato, ha spostato sì i voti per il referendum. Ma quelli a favore del no.

Comunque, Mattarella è un pupazzo con la personalità di un topinambur. Pietà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nomi terrificanti. In particolare quello della mortadella che, come avevo profetizzato, ha spostato sì i voti per il referendum. Ma quelli a favore del no.
> 
> Comunque, Mattarella è un pupazzo con la personalità di un topinambur. Pietà.



Padona e Prodi (che non credo accetterebbe, ormai è fuori gioco massimo al massimo poteva fare il presidente della repubblica, anche se per fortuna non vi è riuscito) sono impresentabili burattini, Del Rio è il clone di Renzi, tanto vale che resti lui a sto punto


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque ora non se ne parla ma le irregolarità nel voto estero sono pesanti: ben più di 100.000 schede (quasi il 10%) sono state dichiarate nulle.
Facendo qualche ricerca: in Giappone ha vinto il no in linea col dato nazionale, e le schede annullate sono state solo l'1%, mentre in tutti i posti in cui ha vinto il si quasi il 10% delle schede sono annullate


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il cielo è azzurro sopra Palazzo Chigi 

Spero cmq che si vada al più presto al voto anche se lo trovo difficile, Mattarella lo sa che con una nuova legge elettorale che permetta di votare, il m5s (purtroppo) vincerebbe a mani basse, ad oggi non vedo grandi avversari per Grillo, Renzi nonostante il 40% ha perso la sua credibilità e nonc'e nel PD gente in grado di contrastarli. 

Ragion per cui ennesimo governo tecnico e via


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque ora non se ne parla ma le irregolarità nel voto estero sono pesanti: ben più di 100.000 schede (quasi il 10%) sono state dichiarate nulle.
> Facendo qualche ricerca: in Giappone ha vinto il no in linea col dato nazionale, e le schede annullate sono state solo l'1%, mentre in tutti i posti in cui ha vinto il si quasi il 10% delle schede sono annullate




Babbeo sperava di arrivare punto a punto per poi mettere la freccia grazie ai voti dell'estero.

Ma non ha fatto i conti con gli italiani, che se solo lo prendessero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Babbeo sperava di arrivare punto a punto per poi mettere la freccia grazie ai voti dell'estero.
> 
> Ma non ha fatto i conti con gli italiani, che se solo lo prendessero...



esatto , aveva già preparato la vaselina...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque ora non se ne parla ma le irregolarità nel voto estero sono pesanti: ben più di 100.000 schede (quasi il 10%) sono state dichiarate nulle.
> Facendo qualche ricerca: in Giappone ha vinto il no in linea col dato nazionale, e le schede annullate sono state solo l'1%, mentre in tutti i posti in cui ha vinto il si quasi il 10% delle schede sono annullate



E c'erano dubbi? non si era mai vista una simile macchina messa in moto per i voti all'estero..ovviamente su quelli era più facile imbrogliare..
Per fortuna non è servito arrivare alla riconta delle schede..

come si fa a fidarsi di simili elementi? Per fortuna c'è chi poi mette in guardia dal M5S..e si fidano di gente che da decenni prende bellamente in giro i cittadini..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prime indiscrezioni parlano di un Mattarella intenzionato a varare un governo di scopo o che porti a termine la legislatura (per permettere a molti ubbidienti di arrivare alla pensione)
> I nomi che si fanno sono quelli di Padoan, Del Rio o Prodi
> 
> Come prevedibile sarà molto dura per il popolo italiano poter votare un nuovo parlamento e si va verso il quarto governo senza consenso elettorale



LOL Prodi. Ci vuole un bel coraggio anche solo a proporlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> LOL Prodi. Ci vuole un bel coraggio anche solo a proporlo



Io direi anche solo a pensarlo....


----------



## smallball (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io direi anche solo a pensarlo....



sara' quasi certamente Padoan,un nome spendibile con autorita' anche a livello europeo


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> sara' quasi certamente Padoan,un nome spendibile con autorita' anche a livello europeo



Ci dovremo sorbire dunque un anno di governicchio prono all'europa che farà tutte le immondizie più inenarrabili..aiuto..

Mattarella stia ben attento perché qui si assumerebbe una responsabilità non da poco..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2016)

Gli ultimi 10 giorni mi ero convinto che alla fine il si potesse vincere tranquillamente, minimo un testa a testa. La maggioranza dei media schieratissimi, spot su youtube, personaggi famosi straschierati ( vediamo se Bottura se ne va all'estero ora), 500 euro ai ragazzi, a pochi giorni dal voto accordo con gli statali, soldi ai pensionati ecc... Ero sicuro che tutto questo avrebbe inciso in maniera enorme sull'esito delle elezioni

Sono felice dell'enorme tranvata che ha preso tutta sta macchina assurda di propaganda, chissà i soldi spesi per tutto questo e gli effetti sui conti pubblici delle varie mancette a fondo perduto...

Non c'è stato manco il tracollo paventato sulle borse e i vari scenari apocalittici previsti nel giorno post voto, un fail su tutti i fronti. Sono felice che Renzi sia stato così avido di potere da accettare subito l'incarico due anni fa e si sia rivelato per quello che è davvero, fosse stato più paziente e avesse aspettato avrebbe avuto una maggioranza schiacciante alle prossime elezioni e avrebbe governato molto di più, probabilmente avrebbe convinto pure me all'inizio.

Vediamo ora i vari lecchini renziani a chi leccheranno l'ano al prossimo giro

Edit

Dimenticavo la grande tranvata che ha preso de luca nella campania, proprio non me l'aspettavo, chissà che miseria di voti prenderebbero questi se non se li comprassero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2016)

Rosicamenti a livelli mai visti, tweet della senatrice PD puppato


----------



## Victorss (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E c'erano dubbi? non si era mai vista una simile macchina messa in moto per i voti all'estero..ovviamente su quelli era più facile imbrogliare..
> Per fortuna non è servito arrivare alla riconta delle schede..
> 
> come si fa a fidarsi di simili elementi? Per fortuna c'è chi poi mette in guardia dal M5S..e si fidano di gente che da decenni prende bellamente in giro i cittadini..


Eh sì eh in guardia dai 5 stelle fascisti, populisti ignoranti!! Non propongono mai nientehhhh!1!1!1 
Purtroppo per gli affezionati alla politica stantia e ammuffita che da decenni distrugge il nostro paese sta per arrivare il momento di chi vuole provare a cambiarla questa politica vecchia e deleterea.


----------



## Marilson (5 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Rosicamenti a livelli mai visti, tweet della senatrice PD puppato



io vivo all'estero e mi sono rifiutato di votare


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io vivo all'estero e mi sono rifiutato di votare



Sono strasicuro che ci avrà pensato qualcun altro a votare per te


----------



## JesusHeKnows (5 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci dovremo sorbire dunque un anno di governicchio prono all'europa che farà tutte le immondizie più inenarrabili..aiuto..
> 
> Mattarella stia ben attento perché qui si assumerebbe una responsabilità non da poco..



Preparati allora... ah e comunque te lo dico il cuore giuridico in mano, ho visto riforme scritte molto peggio che sono passate rispetto al referendum. Io ho votato SI per vedere un cambiamento nel sistema burocratico e amministrativo italiano, due "luoghi" che ancora oggi rappresentano due punti debolissimi del nostro sistema. Il cambiamento non é detto che sarebbe stato positivo, ma almeno ci sarebbe stato. 
Ora ci troviamo un futuro possibile cambiamento, se tutto va bene, tra due anni, non ora o tra 6 mesi come si pensa.


----------



## Marilson (6 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono strasicuro che ci avrà pensato qualcun altro a votare per te



non sono iscritto all'aire altrimenti quasi sicuramente andava cosi! sinceramente di spendere almeno 300 euro per andare a casa a votare non mi andava visto lo schifo che hanno fatto (onestamente mi ha disgustato la campagna elettorale)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Preparati allora... ah e comunque te lo dico il cuore giuridico in mano, ho visto riforme scritte molto peggio che sono passate rispetto al referendum. Io ho votato SI per vedere un cambiamento nel sistema burocratico e amministrativo italiano, due "luoghi" che ancora oggi rappresentano due punti debolissimi del nostro sistema. Il cambiamento non é detto che sarebbe stato positivo, ma almeno ci sarebbe stato.
> Ora ci troviamo un futuro possibile cambiamento, se tutto va bene, tra due anni, non ora o tra 6 mesi come si pensa.



Io invece penso che cambiare tanto per, oltretutto a mio parere in peggio, non sia un bene affatto..
Inoltre forse ora ci vorranno altri due anni per scrivere una riforma della costituzione (ma siamo certi che serva davvero?) ma se passava sta porcata ce la sorbivamo per 20 anni minimo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io vivo all'estero e mi sono rifiutato di votare



Ma tu non sei un cervello in fuga


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io vivo all'estero e mi sono rifiutato di votare



Senza offesa... Menomale. Il voto all'estero è talmente manipolabile che nessun italiano all'estero dovrebbe accettare una cosa del genere. Con le leggi attuali io piuttosto che mandare le schede via posta, tornerei in Italia apposta per votare

Anche stavolta, 10% di schede estere annullate, e chissà per quali vizi, dubito che il 10% dello elettori abbia pasticciato la scheda volontariamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Senza offesa... Menomale. Il voto all'estero è talmente manipolabile che nessun italiano all'estero dovrebbe accettare una cosa del genere. Con le leggi attuali io piuttosto che mandare le schede via posta, tornerei in Italia apposta per votare
> 
> Anche stavolta, 10% di schede estere annullate, e chissà per quali vizi, dubito che il 10% dello elettori abbia pasticciato la scheda volontariamente



Senza dimenticare che il 70% è andato a favore del si .. forse 1 punto o 2 di percentuale completamente " rubata "


----------



## Marilson (6 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma tu non sei un cervello in fuga


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


>


Tu sei un cervello in F*ga "


----------



## Marilson (6 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu sei un cervello in F*ga "



non puoi capire che robe si vedono qui, ora come ora avrei difficolta' ad andare con un italiana 

basta ot dai


----------



## James Watson (6 Dicembre 2016)

Esponenti 5s "aprono" ad una possibile intesa con Forza Italia e Lega Nord...
aspè com'era la storia del "noi non ci alleeremo mai con nessuno!"?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Esponenti 5s "aprono" ad una possibile intesa con Forza Italia e Lega Nord...
> aspè com'era la storia del "noi non ci alleeremo mai con nessuno!"?



Ma figurarsi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Dicembre 2016)

Lercio


----------



## JesusHeKnows (6 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che cambiare tanto per, oltretutto a mio parere in peggio, non sia un bene affatto..
> Inoltre forse ora ci vorranno altri due anni per scrivere una riforma della costituzione (ma siamo certi che serva davvero?) ma se passava sta porcata ce la sorbivamo per 20 anni minimo..



Serve una riforma costituzionale per il titolo V...perché sennò non puoi cambiare chissà quanto il lato amministrativo, nostro vero grande problema. Magari ci vuole insieme poi una bella politica fiscale differente. 
Sul cambiamento non sono d accordo, i cambiamenti nei paesi devono esserci e, soprattutto, é sempre difficile se non impossibile fare pronostici su questo, semplicemente bisognava votare non sul pronostico, ma sul principio che forse abbiamo dei sistemi e metodi che prima o poi dovranno essere cambiati e adattati.
E comunque non prenderla a male, ma se ne parli solo come porcata non vedo dove possa io vedere la tua obiettività e quindi dare un senso all opinione che stai esprimendo riguardo al cambiamento giuridico e non che avrebbe proposto. Non ti sto attaccando, ma se ne parli così, ovviamente la tua opinione sarà esclusivamente legata al contrasto della riforma. Detto questo mi spiace rispondere così in la, purtroppo il tempo che ho é questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Serve una riforma costituzionale per il titolo V...perché sennò non puoi cambiare chissà quanto il lato amministrativo, nostro vero grande problema. Magari ci vuole insieme poi una bella politica fiscale differente.
> Sul cambiamento non sono d accordo, i cambiamenti nei paesi devono esserci e, soprattutto, é sempre difficile se non impossibile fare pronostici su questo, semplicemente bisognava votare non sul pronostico, ma sul principio che forse abbiamo dei sistemi e metodi che prima o poi dovranno essere cambiati e adattati.
> E comunque non prenderla a male, ma se ne parli solo come porcata non vedo dove possa io vedere la tua obiettività e quindi dare un senso all opinione che stai esprimendo riguardo al cambiamento giuridico e non che avrebbe proposto. Non ti sto attaccando, ma se ne parli così, ovviamente la tua opinione sarà esclusivamente legata al contrasto della riforma. Detto questo mi spiace rispondere così in la, purtroppo il tempo che ho é questo.



Tu parli di riformare il titolo V, ma infatti potevano limitarsi a quello, non riscrivere un terzo della costituzione operando una modifica del Senato confusa e fatta male..
Il Senato deve essere votato come la camera, e se vogliamo ridurne il numero si può anche farlo ma non per questo significa che deve diventare una camera tutta di non eletti, inoltre secondo me considerando come era organizzata l'elezione dei senatori io ci ho visto la forte volontà del PD di crearsi una camera ad hoc (sappiamo tutti che a livello locale il PD governa in larga maggioranza in italia), sulle attribuzioni del senato poi si può discutere ma sempre partendo dal presupposto che è il popolo a dover scegliere i senatori.
Sul titolo V poi si è operato un accentramento che non ritengo corretto, io sono per il federalismo quindi non mi piace l'idea di uno stato centrale che decide passando sopra agli enti locali senza problemi; mi si dirà che così si bloccano le grandi opere, ma lì la colpa è della gente idiota non del sistema, sempre meglio di uno stato che diventa di fatto una Repubblica "Governativa" (passami il neologismo) dove il governo in barba a tutto e tutti fa quello che vuole senza di fatto possibilità di un'opposizione e che può inoltre passare sopra agli enti locali per favorire gli interessi degli amici di turno (e abbiamo ben visto chi sono gli amichetti che sto governo, ma anche altri, aiutano sempre)


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu parli di riformare il titolo V, ma infatti potevano limitarsi a quello, non riscrivere un terzo della costituzione operando una modifica del Senato confusa e fatta male..
> Il Senato deve essere votato come la camera, e se vogliamo ridurne il numero si può anche farlo ma non per questo significa che deve diventare una camera tutta di non eletti, inoltre secondo me considerando come era organizzata l'elezione dei senatori io ci ho visto la forte volontà del PD di crearsi una camera ad hoc (sappiamo tutti che a livello locale il PD governa in larga maggioranza in italia), sulle attribuzioni del senato poi si può discutere ma sempre partendo dal presupposto che è il popolo a dover scegliere i senatori.
> Sul titolo V poi si è operato un accentramento che non ritengo corretto, io sono per il federalismo quindi non mi piace l'idea di uno stato centrale che decide passando sopra agli enti locali senza problemi; mi si dirà che così si bloccano le grandi opere, ma lì la colpa è della gente idiota non del sistema, sempre meglio di uno stato che diventa di fatto una Repubblica "Governativa" (passami il neologismo) dove il governo in barba a tutto e tutti fa quello che vuole senza di fatto possibilità di un'opposizione e che può inoltre passare sopra agli enti locali per favorire gli interessi degli amici di turno (e abbiamo ben visto chi sono gli amichetti che sto governo, ma anche altri, aiutano sempre)




Ok, però é il presupposto ad essere sbagliato. Il sistema e le persone vanno di pari passo. Questo é L errore che facciamo da sempre in Italia, cerchiamo di adattare noi al sistema, invece di creare un sistema governativo adatto alla persona italiana. Mi parli di federalismo, ma il punto é che in uno Stato così piccolo avere Regioni che non hanno punti fermi su cui costruirsi ha portato ad una confusione incredibile a livello amministrativo, nonché di leggi, tanto da avere settori nazionali che ad oggi non possono crescere perché ogni regione ha il suo metodo e non riesce a modificarlo poiché la situazione si é incancrenita. Diciamo che oramai bisogna andare oltre i soliti difetti dei favoritismi. C é un problema di fondo molto più grave che, a mio parere, questa riforma avrebbe quantomeno smosso le acque.
Io L ho sempre paragonata ad un sasso lanciato in uno stagno di melma, almeno si smuovono le acque, piuttosto che restare così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Ok, però é il presupposto ad essere sbagliato. Il sistema e le persone vanno di pari passo. Questo é L errore che facciamo da sempre in Italia, cerchiamo di adattare noi al sistema, invece di creare un sistema governativo adatto alla persona italiana. Mi parli di federalismo, ma il punto é che in uno Stato così piccolo avere Regioni che non hanno punti fermi su cui costruirsi ha portato ad una confusione incredibile a livello amministrativo, nonché di leggi, tanto da avere settori nazionali che ad oggi non possono crescere perché ogni regione ha il suo metodo e non riesce a modificarlo poiché la situazione si é incancrenita. Diciamo che oramai bisogna andare oltre i soliti difetti dei favoritismi. C é un problema di fondo molto più grave che, a mio parere, questa riforma avrebbe quantomeno smosso le acque.
> Io L ho sempre paragonata ad un sasso lanciato in uno stagno di melma, almeno si smuovono le acque, piuttosto che restare così.



Ognuno è chiaramente libero di avere le proprie opinioni, non a caso si vota per quello..io sono convinto che piuttosto che fare una riforma che PER ME è peggiorativa è meglio non fare nulla (ma mi pare ovvio anche) e vedere se in tempi brevi si riesce a fare una riforma migliore; inoltre io credo che questo NO sia un voto importante perché ha mostrato a chi governa che è finito il tempo del popolino che accoglie fregandosene qualsiasi cosa solo perché la dice tizio..dimostra che se Dio vuole è finito il tempo dell'uomo solo al comando che impone le sue regole senza che nessuno dica nulla..
Io ti chiedo, può una riforma della Costituzione essere scritta a colpi di maggioranza da un solo partito?
Chi verrà dopo Renzi saprà che una riforma della costituzione si fa tutti insieme e si fa nell'interesse dei cittadini non del Governo..
Questa almeno è la mi opinione


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è chiaramente libero di avere le proprie opinioni, non a caso si vota per quello..io sono convinto che piuttosto che fare una riforma che PER ME è peggiorativa è meglio non fare nulla (ma mi pare ovvio anche) e vedere se in tempi brevi si riesce a fare una riforma migliore; inoltre io credo che questo NO sia un voto importante perché ha mostrato a chi governa che è finito il tempo del popolino che accoglie fregandosene qualsiasi cosa solo perché la dice tizio..dimostra che se Dio vuole è finito il tempo dell'uomo solo al comando che impone le sue regole senza che nessuno dica nulla..
> Io ti chiedo, può una riforma della Costituzione essere scritta a colpi di maggioranza da un solo partito?
> Chi verrà dopo Renzi saprà che una riforma della costituzione si fa tutti insieme e si fa nell'interesse dei cittadini non del Governo..
> Questa almeno è la mi opinione



La tua opinione é validissima, in teoria la Costituzione ti da completamente ragione su questo aspetto.
Però la pratica rimane diversa, purtroppo molti italiani mi hanno detto che una riforma di tale portata non era nelle loro corde e che quindi molti hanno votato contro Renzi per partito preso (il campione va su 100 persone più o meno ). un altro gruppo, devo dire molto folto mi ha detto espressamente che serve più accentramento dei poteri (parlava di dittatura, ma esageravano volutamente), ma la riforma dicevano che contemporaneamente toglieva potere decisionale al popolo.
Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se ci fossero quantomeno un paio di fronti che mirano al miglioramento del paese e non una Babilonia 2.0 dove ognuno pensa di avere la lampada magica o si sente come Gesù nel tempio  
Per fare ciò che chiedi te, ci vuole per prima cosa una educazione politica d culturale che dovrebbe partire dalle scuole, ma che, essendo nel settore, non c é nessun interesse a farle partire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> La tua opinione é validissima, in teoria la Costituzione ti da completamente ragione su questo aspetto.
> Però la pratica rimane diversa, purtroppo molti italiani mi hanno detto che una riforma di tale portata non era nelle loro corde e che quindi molti hanno votato contro Renzi per partito preso (il campione va su 100 persone più o meno ). un altro gruppo, devo dire molto folto mi ha detto espressamente che serve più accentramento dei poteri (parlava di dittatura, ma esageravano volutamente), ma la riforma dicevano che contemporaneamente toglieva potere decisionale al popolo.
> Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se ci fossero quantomeno un paio di fronti che mirano al miglioramento del paese e non una Babilonia 2.0 dove ognuno pensa di avere la lampada magica o si sente come Gesù nel tempio
> Per fare ciò che chiedi te, ci vuole per prima cosa una educazione politica d culturale che dovrebbe partire dalle scuole, ma che, essendo nel settore, non c é nessun interesse a farle partire.



Ho capito il tuo discorso, non pensare che non abbia pure io meditato sul fatto se votare SI non fosse meglio considerando che in Italia tutti hanno sempre la scusa buona per non fare nulla scaricando le colpe sugli altri..
Ma poi in coscienza ho detto NO perché un principio vale di più secondo me, e il principio per me dev'essere che non può un governo comandare per 5 anni senza opposizione libero di fare ogni schifezza senza freni possibili..inoltre credo fortemente nel principio di sussidiarietà..
Serve una classe politica più responsabile? Puoi dirlo non 1 ma 1000 volte..e servono anche cittadini meno egoisti..ci vorrà tempo e forse non ci arriveremo mai, pazienza..ma non svendo ulteriormente l'italia alla germania,o all'UE o alle multinazionali più di quanto già non sia successo..


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Esponenti 5s "aprono" ad una possibile intesa con Forza Italia e Lega Nord...
> aspè com'era la storia del "noi non ci alleeremo mai con nessuno!"?



Ma in quale realtà vivi? Avete perso, rassegnati. E avete perso non sulla riforma (che, per fortuna vostra, in pochi conoscevamo per bene), ma per due motivi:

1) La crisi economica: hai voglia a vantare l'1% del PIL se la gente il lavoro non lo trova o lo perde.
2) La personalizzazione esasperata di Renzi: sta sui co***oni a molta più gente di quanta stia simpatico. E se in Italia fai uno contro tutti, perdi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo discorso, non pensare che non abbia pure io meditato sul fatto se votare SI non fosse meglio considerando che in Italia tutti hanno sempre la scusa buona per non fare nulla scaricando le colpe sugli altri..
> Ma poi in coscienza ho detto NO perché un principio vale di più secondo me, e il principio per me dev'essere che non può un governo comandare per 5 anni senza opposizione libero di fare ogni schifezza senza freni possibili..inoltre credo fortemente nel principio di sussidiarietà..
> Serve una classe politica più responsabile? Puoi dirlo non 1 ma 1000 volte..e servono anche cittadini meno egoisti..ci vorrà tempo e forse non ci arriveremo mai, pazienza..ma non svendo ulteriormente l'italia alla germania,o all'UE o alle multinazionali più di quanto già non sia successo..



Alla fine, nonostante la differenza di voto, il principio di base é lo stesso  incredibile...comunque bella chiacchierata


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Esponenti 5s "aprono" ad una possibile intesa con Forza Italia e Lega Nord...
> aspè com'era la storia del "noi non ci alleeremo mai con nessuno!"?





David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma in quale realtà vivi? Avete perso, rassegnati. E avete perso non sulla riforma (che, per fortuna vostra, in pochi conoscevamo per bene), ma per due motivi:
> 
> 1) La crisi economica: hai voglia a vantare l'1% del PIL se la gente il lavoro non lo trova o lo perde.
> 2) La personalizzazione esasperata di Renzi: sta sui co***oni a molta più gente di quanta stia simpatico. E se in Italia fai uno contro tutti, perdi.


Quoto.
Una nota, quando gli dici"avete perso,rassegnati" non si sa se c'è da ridere o riflettere pesantemente. Posso capire fosse interno alla cricca del pd e beneficiasse personalmente di qualche vantaggio (soldi, favore x, carriera) allora potre pure capire. Come un Antonio Razzi. Ma non penso sia il suo caso. In pratica quello che fa è aiutare altri a """guadagnare""" soldi. Uso il suo caso come quelli di tanti altri. Mentre li sostenete, quei politici ridono di voi. Le risate che si sarà fatto un Berlusconi pensando a chi lo ha sostenuto non sono immaginabili. I motivi sono sempre i soliti: scarsa informazione? è il caso di dirlo...partito preso? (ovvero auto-condannarsi A VITA a restare fermo su un'ideale anche se errato) altro? boh


----------

